# Fender screws/fasteners



## Neo (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all. Joined forum some time back, but the project got shelved until recently. The project is a 1970 GTO convertible. I am repairing rust and other issues on the core support and front end. Starting to put it back together at this point. Problem is the bolts holding it all together were a mix of oem and hardware store crap. Bought a set of replacement fasteners from a very good vendor, but have no idea what specific fastener goes where. There are 30 longish fine thread 5/16, 8 3/8 long ones, a bunch of course thread 5/16 in two different lengths. There are some others as well. I just don't know what goes where. I have the original fischer body manual, the oem service manual and a restoration manual but none has an exploded view showing the fasteners. If anyone has an idea on where I might find this information, I would be greatly appreciative. Thank you very much

Neo


----------

